# Noise silencer for your hitch...



## richg99 (Nov 14, 2016)

My 2x2-inch draw-bar has been rattling around in the hitch opening since I bought it. When I started up or stopped, a BANG would often be heard.

For a while, I quieted it down by driving some wooden wedges in. They, of course, worked their way out and the rattling began again.

A friend of mine told me about his welded adaptation of a readily available silencer. He brought one over this morning and we installed it. It appears that my hauling will be near silent from now on. Here is a LINK to a commercial one.

https://smile.amazon.com/Tightener-Bracket-Wobble-Carrier-Rattle/dp/B01M63D7KS/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1479148079&sr=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=noise+silencer+for+hitch


----------



## crazymanme2 (Nov 14, 2016)

Pull receiver out, put a couple tack welds on 2 sides grind till fits & snug.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 14, 2016)

not everyone has a welder


----------



## Ebug (Nov 14, 2016)

Rich, Amazon can always tell when I read your post because I place an order for something cool.
I just heard the noise you mentioned yesterday on the way to the lake. I know what causes it but I never remember when I am home to resolve it.
That won't be a problem again in 2 days. LOL.
Rob 

Coming to you from planet Earth.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 14, 2016)

Guess I should own some AMZN stock.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 14, 2016)

Incidentally, I mounted mine upside down. The extended bolts would have scraped the driveway.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 14, 2016)

Also, if you need to remove and replace the silencer often, then I wouldn't use Nylock nuts. Regular nuts with lock washers should hold up better for constant removal. richg99


----------



## turbotodd (Nov 14, 2016)

Lot of guys leave the hitch in the receiver full time. The ball mount-and receiver-wear. When it wears, it gets loose and rattles. Also the pins that are just bent over, if left in, they'll "egg" the hole out pretty good. Drill the hole to the next common size (5/8 or 3/4) and insert a bolt, tighten it up good and your rattle will disappear-unless it's really worn. Then you can put a band aid on it.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 15, 2016)

Good advice. Now that I have put the silencer on, there won't be any further wear on that hole or the shaft. Wish I knew about it years ago. Rich


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 15, 2016)

Just turn your radio up a little more.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 15, 2016)

I had a neighbor that was a landscaper. when he drove by my house,
I could hear the bang-clang of the trailer hitch.
while we were talking about welding a rack on the trailer for some of his equipment,
I mentioned the bang-clang and I thought something was not right.
he said it had always made that sound since he got the trailer 6 months earlier.
upon investigation, I found that he had a 1-7/8" ball on his truck and a 2" coupler
on the trailer....................... thus the noise. it's a wonder it never came off.
I know 99.99% of us here have the correct marriage of parts, but - - - - -


----------



## richg99 (Nov 15, 2016)

Man....his banging must have been fierce. My rattle was insignificant compared to what you heard. 99% of the balls and couplers that I have used have been 2 inch. But, you never know when you buy a used boat.

When I bought this new boat/ trailer in December 2015, we couldn't get the coupler to drop onto the ball. Hours later, it was determined that someone at the dealership had bumped the end of the coupler with a lift truck and it was out-of-round.
Rich


----------



## turbotodd (Nov 16, 2016)

Johnny said:


> I found that he had a 1-7/8" ball on his truck and a 2" coupler
> on the trailer...-



You wouldn't believe how many times in a week I see stuff like this. It's mind boggling to be honest. I've seen 1 7/8" couplers forced onto 2" balls. Just today had a guy picking up his equipment at the shop. Drives up onto the back of the trailer, trailer flips up and takes out the back door on his Escalade. I run out there to help but the damage was already done-and it was bad. Trailer had a 2 5/16" coupler. He had a 1 7/8" ball. I mentioned to him and he said that he didn't know there was any difference. I advised him to buy the right size ball, but he just went on about his business, loaded (and mashed the tailgate again), tied down and left. Probably embarassed. Happens often. And I keep wondering to myself....really? I mean people make mistakes and I'm plenty guilty but there is a difference between ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## bcbouy (Nov 16, 2016)

i forgot to switch balls from my utility trailer to the boat trailer.the boat ended up going through the minivan rear window.  that only happened once.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 16, 2016)

"Boats going through windows"...."takes out the back door on his Escalade"

Yikes, those costs add up pretty quick, I imagine.

I had a chance to try out my "noise Silencer" this week. Total miles driven probably totaled a bit over 200. Sure feels firm back there. No CLUNKS, or BANGS anymore. 

I did feel the road more than usual when the trailer went very slowly over a rough patch on our local Tollway. I had to slow way down due to traffic at the automatic toll booth. The road was bumpy, so much so that I wondered if I had a flat on the trailer. 

Just getting used to a new thing. richg99


----------



## Johnny (Nov 17, 2016)

> *He had a 1 7/8" ball. I mentioned to him and he said that he didn't know there was any difference.*



Todd - that is _exactly_ what my neighbor said !!! (some life lessons must be learned firsthand, I guess)


----------



## -CN- (Nov 17, 2016)

I wrap electrical tape around my hitch a few times before inserting it into the receiver. That makes it tight and cushions the sound.


----------



## olefart (Nov 29, 2016)

I bought these for my electric hoist scooter carrier, for my motorcycle lift I built using an electric hoist, and the carriers that hang off the hitch that I use to carry stuff on. These can have up to 500lbs hanging on the hitch, the clamps I had before required drilling a hole through the 2x2 and using one bolt, I didn't want to drill holes so this will work better these weighted down platforms can build up tremendous forces flinging these carriers around. I lost a couple small propane bottles that were tossed ten feet in the air driving on a whoopee doo in the road surface. Make sure everything is tied down good in these carrier things.
A boat trailer or any trailer for that matter needs more weight up on the tongue to hold that down and keep it quiet. I think 200 lbs tongue weight is recommended? so if you can pick up your tongue by hand and move your boat around, then I don't believe you have 200lbs on the hitch, if you can do that I will remember to call you sir.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 29, 2016)

If my old back were to pick up two hundred pounds these days, It would be OUT for the duration. Ha Ha

According to the attached article, the recommended tongue weight is 9 to 15% of the trailer and boat combined weights. So you are right there with 200 lbs for 2000 lbs of load.


https://www.weigh-safe.com/towing-safety/how-to-measure-tongue-weight/

richg99


----------

